# [Proxy] gestion des exceptions

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je suis sur awesome, et je ne trouve pas comment exclure certaines adresses url

du proxy. J'utilise google chrome qui prend sa configuration proxy du système.

Sur firefox il est possible de de le faire directement dans le navigateur, et sous gnome,

on peut le configurer dans "Serveur Mandataire". Mais, étant sur awesome et utilisant google chrome,

je suis un peu bloqué.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'éclairer.

merci  :Smile: 

----------

